# Wow...Jim and Sir Evil are back...



## Battleborne (Jan 17, 2009)

in the saddle...I haven't been here for many-many moons...it is looking good!


----------



## Dante (Jan 17, 2009)

hi.



now STFU or post something of interest.


----------



## roomy (Jan 17, 2009)

Yeah it is ok, we like to keep a healthy balance between nasty and nice.


----------



## Battleborne (Jan 17, 2009)

DevNell said:


> hi.
> 
> 
> 
> now STFU or post something of interest.



Well,I would but must make 15 cheapo post before posting url's...


----------



## Battleborne (Jan 17, 2009)

roomy said:


> Yeah it is ok, we like to keep a healthy balance between nasty and nice.



King Tut?...only 11 more cheapo posts to go...


----------



## Battleborne (Jan 17, 2009)

Where is 'Hot Lips?...only 10 to go!


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jan 17, 2009)

roomy said:


> Yeah it is ok, we like to keep a healthy balance between nasty and nice.



Some of us try harder than others.


----------



## roomy (Jan 17, 2009)

Battleborne said:


> King Tut?...only 11 more cheapo posts to go...




I have made over 2500 cheapo posts and counting


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jan 17, 2009)

DevNell said:


> hi.
> 
> 
> 
> now STFU or post something of interest.



Now honestly, couldn't you be a wee bit nicer.


----------



## Battleborne (Jan 17, 2009)

PoliticalChic said:


> Some of us try harder than others.



There she is only 9 to go!


----------



## Dante (Jan 17, 2009)

roomy said:


> Yeah it is ok, we like to keep a healthy balance between nasty and nice.






what time is it over there? what is the time diff?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jan 17, 2009)

Battleborne said:


> There she is only 9 to go!



It didn't take long for you to find me.


----------



## Battleborne (Jan 17, 2009)

PoliticalChic said:


> Now honestly, couldn't you be a wee bit nicer.




Thats ok...if it's Sir Evil...he was being nice...8 to go!


----------



## Dante (Jan 17, 2009)

.







.


battleborne said:


> well,i Would But Must Make 15 Cheapo Post Before Posting Url's...


----------



## Battleborne (Jan 17, 2009)

PoliticalChic said:


> It didn't take long for you to find me.




It's a LE thingee...and ya did pm me about it... 7 and counting!


----------



## roomy (Jan 17, 2009)

DevNell said:


> what time is it over there? what is the time diff?


It is 17:15 on a Saturday afternoon, my team have just been stuffed 3-0 and I have opened my first can of the day, Fosters is the beer of choice this weekend.


----------



## Battleborne (Jan 17, 2009)

DevNell said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Haw click them on and see...6 to go!


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jan 17, 2009)

Battleborne said:


> It's a LE thingee...and ya did pm me about it... 7 and counting!



Can't you keep a secret?


----------



## Dante (Jan 17, 2009)

.




.


PoliticalChic said:


> Now honestly, couldn't you be a wee bit nicer.




_
psst, it's another lovely troll.

my job will now be easier, thank gawd._


----------



## Battleborne (Jan 17, 2009)

roomy said:


> It is 17:15 on a Saturday afternoon, my team have just been stuffed 3-0 and I have opened my first can of the day, Fosters is the beer of choice this weekend.




Yuk...Aussie beer...try BL Lime or Corona!...5 to go


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jan 17, 2009)

DevNell said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Spit?  Oh lovely, I'm dealing with a snake here...


----------



## Care4all (Jan 17, 2009)

Battleborne said:


> in the saddle...I haven't been here for many-many moons...it is looking good!



hey Battleborne.... from Jpp right?  

Jim and Sir Evil are not back in the saddle again here....jim sold this place...he has a new site, DP???  Are they posting here again?  I haven't seen them?

Care


----------



## Battleborne (Jan 17, 2009)

DevNell said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope...that would be 'Troll Buster'...4 to go!


----------



## Dante (Jan 17, 2009)

roomy said:


> It is 17:15 on a Saturday afternoon, my team have just been stuffed 3-0 and I have opened my first can of the day, Fosters is the beer of choice this weekend.



Saturday 9:20 AM:  this Bud's for you.  _*gulp_


----------



## Dante (Jan 17, 2009)

Battleborne said:


> Nope...that would be 'Troll Buster'...4 to go!



quite impressive. you collect posts like shit collects flies.


----------



## Battleborne (Jan 17, 2009)

Care4all said:


> hey Battleborne.... from Jpp right?
> 
> Jim and Sir Evil are not back in the saddle again here....jim sold this place...he has a new site, DP???  Are they posting here again?  I haven't seen them?
> 
> Care




Hummm...I saw jimnyc avatar and name in here...is he a clone?...3 to go!
JPP the damo that would be uh huh!


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jan 17, 2009)

Battleborne said:


> Yuk...Aussie beer...try BL Lime or Corona!...5 to go



Are you buying?


----------



## Dante (Jan 17, 2009)

PoliticalChic said:


> Spit?  Oh lovely, I'm dealing with a snake here...



ever hear the phrase "cop the snake"?

_
oh never mind. _


too nasty for this early in the day.  _*swig *gulp *fart_


----------



## Battleborne (Jan 17, 2009)

DevNell said:


> quite impressive. you collect posts like shit collects flies.



Well,pardon me...just the new kid on the block...must be nice to be the 'King'... 2 to go!


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jan 17, 2009)

DevNell said:


> ever hear the phrase "cop the snake"?
> 
> _
> oh never mind. _
> ...



Are you this disgusting and vile in *real* life?


----------



## Battleborne (Jan 17, 2009)

PoliticalChic said:


> Are you buying?



For you and yours...of course...1 to go!


----------



## Dante (Jan 17, 2009)

Battleborne said:


> Well,pardon me...just the new kid on the block...must be nice to be the 'King'... 2 to go!



well just as good as being queen I guess. but then again I wouldn't know about either of them.

_
I'm just another bozo along for the bus ride.._


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jan 17, 2009)

Battleborne said:


> For you and yours...of course...2 to go!



I knew I can count on you.


----------



## Dante (Jan 17, 2009)

PoliticalChic said:


> Are you this disgusting and vile in *real* life?



only with those I feel comfortable being around.

how about you? I mean you do have a real life, don't you?


----------



## Battleborne (Jan 17, 2009)

PoliticalChic said:


> I knew I can count on you.




Yeah, Finally I can mosey on down to the music section....!


----------



## Care4all (Jan 17, 2009)

Battleborne said:


> Hummm...I saw jimnyc avatar and name in here...is he a clone?...3 to go!
> JPP the damo that would be uh huh!



They kept all the Reputation points and user's names....from when Jim owned it from what I understand.

Jim owns a "sister" site, so to say.....there are alot of cross overs from there to here....and even to Damo's site on some.

I have seen Jimnyc here as well, but very rarely, maybe he's picking up mail or something.

His brother, sir evil, was posting for a bit at Jim's site but disappears for lengthy times as well....he was also posting at JPP a couple of years back, before you got there....i think?

care


----------



## Battleborne (Jan 17, 2009)

DevNell said:


> only with those I feel comfortable being around.
> 
> how about you? I mean you do have a real life, don't you?




She does and she is hot...ya will never know!


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jan 17, 2009)

DevNell said:


> only with those I feel comfortable being around.
> 
> how about you? I mean you do have a real life, don't you?



I don't know if I should be flattered or not.  

In real life, I would have never met someone like you.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jan 17, 2009)

Battleborne said:


> Yeah, Finally I can mosey on down to the music section....!



I may follow you depending upon what you're playing...


----------



## Battleborne (Jan 17, 2009)

Care4all said:


> They kept all the Reputation points and user's names....from when Jim owned it from what I understand.
> 
> Jim owns a "sister" site, so to say.....there are alot of cross overs from there to here....and even to Damo's site on some.
> 
> ...



Whatever happened to the Sir Evils site? I haven't been there in a long-long time!


----------



## roomy (Jan 17, 2009)

Battleborne said:


> Whatever happened to the Sir Evils site? I haven't been there in a long-long time!




Just tell us who you are and be fucking done with it before I have you thrown out on your fucking arse.


----------



## Battleborne (Jan 17, 2009)

PoliticalChic said:


> I may follow you depending upon what you're playing...




Ok your fav...lol
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L30V5vnYHzk]YouTube - Gretchen Wilson - Redneck Woman[/ame]


----------



## no1tovote4 (Jan 17, 2009)

It's fine.  SE's site is still going, but it has nothing to do with politics.


----------



## no1tovote4 (Jan 17, 2009)

roomy said:


> Just tell us who you are and be fucking done with it before I have you thrown out on your fucking arse.



Right.

That'll happen...


----------



## Battleborne (Jan 17, 2009)

roomy said:


> Just tell us who you are and be fucking done with it before I have you thrown out on your fucking arse.




Good Lord man...I am the one and only 'Battleborne'...get up on the wrong side of bed did you?


----------



## Care4all (Jan 17, 2009)

Battleborne said:


> Whatever happened to the Sir Evils site? I haven't been there in a long-long time!



now that, i don't know!  lol

maybe jim's site was sir evil's?

BAC, truthmatters(desh), glockmail (southerncomfort or man, i think?), annie(kathianne), no1tovote4(damo) etc. are here from jpp.


----------



## roomy (Jan 17, 2009)

no1tovote4 said:


> Right.
> 
> That'll happen...




Don't push your luck either pal, just because you are old and wrinkly.


----------



## Dante (Jan 17, 2009)

PoliticalChic said:


> I don't know if I should be flattered or not.
> 
> In real life, I would have never met someone like you.



the truth is you might have. 

oh, you really think you know things.

I like you. I collect _know-it-all_s around me in order to make myself look better. plus, it makes this journey we call life more interesting. Silence may be golden, but I looked into the institutionalized life of a monk and passed it on by years ago.


----------



## Battleborne (Jan 17, 2009)

no1tovote4 said:


> Right.
> 
> That'll happen...



Hi,Damo


----------



## Dante (Jan 17, 2009)

no1tovote4 said:


> Right.
> 
> That'll happen...



I git his back, so if I were you I'd cover my mouth and my sorry as.


----------



## Dante (Jan 17, 2009)

Battleborne said:


> Good Lord man...I am the one and only 'Battleborne'...get up on the wrong side of bed did you?



you sleep in a bed? what the fuk, are you toilet trained too?


wow!


----------



## jillian (Jan 17, 2009)

no1tovote4 said:


> Right.
> 
> That'll happen...



you never know


----------



## no1tovote4 (Jan 17, 2009)

roomy said:


> Don't push your luck either pal, just because you are old and wrinkly.



Not quite as wrinkly as the wanker in your avatar's picture though.


----------



## Battleborne (Jan 17, 2009)

DevNell said:


> I git his back, so if I were you I'd cover my mouth and my sorry as.




WOW...y'all talk like a sailor...never mind ya have to be one...'Long Beach' sucks!


----------



## no1tovote4 (Jan 17, 2009)

DevNell said:


> I git his back, so if I were you I'd cover my mouth and my sorry as.



LOL.  More old and wrinkly dudes after me?  

I don't know if I can take it!


----------



## roomy (Jan 17, 2009)

no1tovote4 said:


> Not quite as wrinkly as the wanker in your avatar's picture though.




My hands are on the table maybe you should be adressing the blonde under the table but she aint wanking.


----------



## Dante (Jan 17, 2009)

Battleborne said:


> WOW...y'all talk like a sailor...never mind ya have to be one...'Long Beach' sucks!



yes LB does suck. It's just a stop over. nothing special...sorta like your ass.


----------



## Battleborne (Jan 17, 2009)

Care4all said:


> now that, i don't know!  lol
> 
> maybe jim's site was sir evil's?
> 
> BAC, truthmatters(desh), glockmail (southerncomfort or man, i think?), annie(kathianne), no1tovote4(damo) etc. are here from jpp.




Is Pale Rider in here?..Haven't seen him at the 'Bucket of Blood' in quite awhile!


----------



## Dante (Jan 17, 2009)

no1tovote4 said:


> LOL.  More old and wrinkly dudes after me?
> 
> I don't know if I can take it!



oh you can take it alright. Your reputation for being fuked by wrinkled dicks like me precedes you.


----------



## Battleborne (Jan 17, 2009)

DevNell said:


> you sleep in a bed? what the fuk, are you toilet trained too?
> 
> 
> wow!




Wow...you are so inventive with the edits...I am so impressed!...or not!


----------



## Battleborne (Jan 17, 2009)

jillian said:


> you never know



Are you Jims little sister?


----------



## Care4all (Jan 17, 2009)

Battleborne said:


> Is Pale Rider in here?..Haven't seen him at the 'Bucket of Blood' in quite awhile!



yes, was here yesterday...maybe even today?


----------



## Dante (Jan 17, 2009)

Battleborne said:


> Wow...you are so inventive with the edits...I am so impressed!...or not!



_yawn_


send me message when you get the time.

I have better things to do than allow you to jerk me off any longer. 


but don't fret. I'm gonna save it up for you.


----------



## no1tovote4 (Jan 17, 2009)

DevNell said:


> oh you can take it alright. Your reputation for being fuked by wrinkled dicks like me precedes you.



I see you swallow what you are saying.  A napkin could be in order...


----------



## Battleborne (Jan 17, 2009)

DevNell said:


> _yawn_
> 
> 
> send me message when you get the time.
> ...



Don't you have a deck to swab or something intelligent to do?


----------



## jillian (Jan 17, 2009)

Battleborne said:


> Are you Jims little sister?



No. But I am wondering why you're looking for him here. 

hi btw.


----------



## Battleborne (Jan 17, 2009)

Care4all said:


> yes, was here yesterday...maybe even today?



 The last time I talked to him a couple of years ago he was thinking about moving back home...maybe thats why I haven't see him!


----------



## Battleborne (Jan 17, 2009)

jillian said:


> No. But I am wondering why you're looking for him here.
> 
> hi btw.




I wasn't ...I thought they sold the board along time ago...Politicalchic told me to check this board out again!...I did...Hi!


----------



## Dante (Jan 17, 2009)

no1tovote4 said:


> I see you swallow what you are saying.  A napkin could be in order...



Napkin? What the fuk are you a waiter? No thanks.


----------



## jillian (Jan 17, 2009)

Battleborne said:


> I wasn't ...I thought they sold the board along time ago...Politicalchic told me to check this board out again!...I did...Hi!



Fair 'nuff... 

any friend of PC's as they say.... 

welcome aboard.

And of course PC's hot... she's a brooklyn girl. 

now...if we could just bring her back from the dark side.


----------



## Battleborne (Jan 17, 2009)

jillian said:


> Fair 'nuff...
> 
> any friend of PC's as they say....
> 
> ...




She plays in the light..what are you talkin' bout


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jan 17, 2009)

jillian said:


> Fair 'nuff...
> 
> any friend of PC's as they say....
> 
> ...



I like it here.  Doesn't anybody have a candle?


----------



## Battleborne (Jan 17, 2009)

jillian said:


> Fair 'nuff...
> 
> any friend of PC's as they say....
> 
> ...




I'm converting her to a 'Country Girl'...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJ-Xl7ykddk]YouTube - Gretchen Wilson - California Girls[/ame]


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jan 17, 2009)

Battleborne said:


> I'm converting her to a 'Country Girl'...
> 
> YouTube - Gretchen Wilson - California Girls



I've always been a 'Country Girl' at *heart*.


----------



## Battleborne (Jan 17, 2009)

PoliticalChic said:


> I like it here.  Doesn't anybody have a candle?



Do you prefer 1 or 1 million candle power?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jan 17, 2009)

BB -- you get a such a nice welcome.  When I first joined, I was blindsided and clobbered over the head.  And as I remember, Jillian was a mean liberal beast.


----------



## Annie (Jan 17, 2009)

Battleborne said:


> Do you prefer 1 or 1 million candle power?



BB, check out the 'Food section', I think you'll like it.


----------



## 007 (Jan 17, 2009)

How ya doin' Walt? 

No you won't see me at the Bucket anymore. I moved back to Wisconsin. So you'll have to tell Steve I said howdy. 

P.S. I still have those pictures of us standing in front of the Bucket.


----------



## Battleborne (Jan 17, 2009)

Pale Rider said:


> How ya doin' Walt?
> 
> No you won't see me at the Bucket anymore. I moved back to Wisconsin. So you'll have to tell Steve I said howdy.
> 
> P.S. I've still have those pictures of us standing in front of the Bucket.



Will do...we miss ya and the harley...hows home treating ya!...and don't post those pics from the bucket...I was ripped! The Cowboys have made the Bucket their home...!


----------



## Battleborne (Jan 17, 2009)

annie said:


> bb, Check Out The 'food Section', I Think You'll Like It.


Ok!


----------



## roomy (Jan 17, 2009)

I suppose you can stay...for now, but I have my eye on you matey.


----------



## Battleborne (Jan 17, 2009)

PoliticalChic said:


> BB -- you get a such a nice welcome.  When I first joined, I was blindsided and clobbered over the head.  And as I remember, *Jillian was a mean liberal beast*.




A Liberal!...oh my another wicked witch from the East...


----------



## Battleborne (Jan 17, 2009)

roomy said:


> I suppose you can stay...for now, but I have my eye on you matey.




Sorry I'm straight...


----------



## jillian (Jan 17, 2009)

Battleborne said:


> A Liberal!...oh my another wicked witch from the East...



But she loves me and said she'd make me cookies. 

So there.


----------



## Battleborne (Jan 17, 2009)

jillian said:


> But she loves me and said she'd make me cookies.
> 
> So there.




I like cookies...she makes the best chocolate chippies!


----------



## roomy (Jan 17, 2009)

Battleborne said:


> Sorry I'm straight...



I doubt it, you protest too much.


----------



## Battleborne (Jan 17, 2009)

roomy said:


> I doubt it, you protest too much.




Once again...sorry...stop flirting...it is so unbecoming


----------



## roomy (Jan 17, 2009)

Battleborne said:


> Once again...sorry...stop flirting...it is so unbecoming




Do behave, you love it


----------



## Dante (Jan 17, 2009)

_*Stop...



don't keep posting to me...




please....






stop....






don't keep it up...





please...





stop....






don't...







.




please don't stop...






*_



roomy said:


> Do behave,..


----------



## Battleborne (Jan 17, 2009)

DevNell said:


> _*Stop...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow!...such talent..like waisting band width I see!

addendum: is that avatar a real pic of you...if so ya be one uggly dude!


----------



## roomy (Jan 17, 2009)

Battleborne said:


> Wow!...such talent..like waisting band width I see!



or wasting


----------



## Battleborne (Jan 17, 2009)

roomy said:


> or wasting




I like my spelling pun mo betta!


----------



## Battleborne (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm really-really hungry gotta make a store run..has been fun...later!


----------



## Dante (Jan 17, 2009)

Battleborne said:


> Wow!...such talent..like waisting band width I see!
> 
> addendum: is that avatar a real pic of you...if so ya be one uggly dude!









I would not be so quick to laugh if I were you. You might turn around and get a mouth full.


----------



## Dante (Jan 17, 2009)

Battleborne said:


> I'm really-really hungry gotta make a store run..has been fun...later!



I hope the bicycle rack at the store has a free spot open. I'd hate to lose you for too long. 


maybe think about taking the skateboard?


----------



## Battleborne (Jan 17, 2009)

DevNell said:


> I would not be so quick to laugh if I were you. You might turn around and get a mouth full.




LOL...are you pale? if so your avatar on this s/n does not do you justice...the little blond bar maid still drools at the mention of your name!

So see ya later...I am ready to warm up the Cherokee...and head down the hill...have a great afternoon!


----------



## roomy (Jan 17, 2009)

Battleborne said:


> I like my spelling pun mo betta!



spelling mistakes are puns these days?


----------



## Dis (Jan 17, 2009)

Battleborne said:


> in the saddle...I haven't been here for many-many moons...it is looking good!



Without reading 7+ pages of what I expect will be complete fucking gibberish, WTF are you talking about?  This isn't Jim's board, and neither he, nor SE are here.


----------



## Battleborne (Jan 17, 2009)

Dis said:


> Without reading 7+ pages of what I expect will be complete fucking gibberish, WTF are you talking about?  This isn't Jim's board, and neither he, nor SE are here.




Whatever...I'm not going to play with little brats...who love to pretend how intelligent they are and can't complete a sentence without a four letter word...bye!


----------



## Dante (Jan 17, 2009)

Battleborne said:


> Whatever...I'm not going to play with little brats...who love to pretend how intelligent they are and can't complete a sentence without a four letter word...bye!



_tata
_

yeah tell that blonde I'll put in in her butt again next time I'm in town. 

I have seven --- count 'em, seven identities here. I'm Pale and I'm a proxy genius.



butt: it has 4 letters. well technically it has three...it uses one twice.


----------



## Dis (Jan 17, 2009)

Battleborne said:


> Whatever...I'm not going to play with little brats...who love to pretend how intelligent they are and can't complete a sentence without a four letter word...bye!



Promises, promises...


----------



## Dante (Jan 17, 2009)

Dis said:


> Promises, promises...



I wonder how many people checked out Babblebore's sites?




---


friggin' dolt, coming here to troll for members. what does he think we're all a bunch of _internet trolls or hire?_


----------



## 007 (Jan 18, 2009)

Battleborne said:


> Will do...we miss ya and the harley...hows home treating ya!...and don't post those pics from the bucket...I was ripped! The Cowboys have made the Bucket their home...!



Aside from colder than hell, home is fantastic!

And I'd never post a pic of a friend without their express permission. I think I only have one left anyway, and you don't look ripped in that.

Sure would love to see the Cowboys again. I've got some time coming up that I might take a few days and fly over to Reno. Got a good Vagos MC friend that wants to visit here, so I'd fly out there and check out the stomping grounds, (V.C.), and then fly back here with him.

Hey Bb, this is a pretty decent board. Aside from the few DORKS, as you've already met a couple, there's some really good people here.


----------



## Battleborne (Jan 18, 2009)

Pale Rider said:


> Aside from colder than hell, home is fantastic!
> 
> And I'd never post a pic of a friend without their express permission. I think I only have one left anyway, and you don't look ripped in that.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wolfmoon (Jan 25, 2009)

Welcome Battleborne,

I take it you've been here before...  LOL


----------

